# Help me pick a new (to me) tractor



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

*Tractor Choice*​
*Which one would you pick?*

Agco 9745 MFWD1232.43%JD 7410 MFWD1437.84%JD 7600 MFWD513.51%JD 7600 2wd616.22%


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright guys so I have a few options here after selling my 5410 and talking to my banker I have about $35,000 to spend on a 120+ HP tractor with a 540/1000 Pto and less than 5000 hours. Sounds impossible right? Well I have found a couple of options I would like opinions on or you may suggest your own tractor.

Major uses will be cutting hay, starting with a 13 foot Mower conditioner possibly moving to a 16 ft and pulling a disc sized to the tractor I eventually buy in heavy black clay. Would like to consider adding a loader to the tractor as well in the future. If i buy a non-deere loader I can get one for about 7000 new.

Agco Allis 9745

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/5978689992.html

Looking for opinions from people that run Agco products because I have zero experience with them. Do feel like this tractor might almost be a little big for what we do.

Option 2

John Deere 7410

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17636475/2002-john-deere-7410

Option 3

John Deere 7600 MFWD

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17236509/1996-john-deere-7600

Option 4

John Deere 7600 2wd Slightly lower hours and lower price. This one is probably my favorite but that's mostly because all I've ever had are 2wd Deere's. Also lowest price for possibility of putting a loader on it.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17378889/1993-john-deere-7600


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you thought about trying out an auction? If you have some time I would think there will be many choices coming up in the next few months.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the way I see it you only have three real choices????.....sorry I couldn't resist. Seriously though if it were me I would have to go with Deere. Between the two 7600 I would have to go with option 3. No more difference in the hours I think it would be well worth the extra 3k to get mfwd. If your thinking about going to a 16' mower conditioner in the future you will probably want to stick with a 7600 over the 7410.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Either 7600 but the 2wd looks mighty sharp. Can't go wrong with having extra hp with any future equipment upgrades


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

#3


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

Your first and largest decision is deciding with whom you will buy from - an individual, a dealer or a jockey.

With a jockey at that price range about $4000 to $5000 of the price is going to him for his efforts to buy it at an auction, clean it up and maybe do a rattle can paint touch up. And, there was probably a reason it was sold that much cheaper at an auction.

With an individual you also have to worry about what the seller is not telling you, but you can get a better understanding about how the machine has been used.

With a dealer his pricing is going to be more of a function of what he gave for the machine as a trade in and what he thinks the local market will bring. With a dealer you can probably negotiate for him to run it through his shop for a mechancial inspection.

Of the four choices, I would not want a loader on a 2WD unless it was light usage on dry ground.

Good luck. We always like watching somebody spend money.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Of course I'll be the "contrarian" and go with the AGCO. You're getting 40 more HP and duals. Way more tractor. Sisu engines are excellent. Like you said, Loader is cheaper, too. Sounds like you could put the AGCO and loader together for maybe 40k.
Great looking tractor for a great price. You really did your homework.
You better buy it before I buy it and replace my JCB with it!!! Lol


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Of course I'll be the "contrarian" and go with the AGCO. You're getting 40 more HP and duals. Way more tractor. Sisu engines are excellent. Like you said, Loader is cheaper, too. Sounds like you could put the AGCO and loader together for maybe 40k.
> Great looking tractor for a great price. You really did your homework.
> You better buy it before I buy it and replace my JCB with it!!! Lol


I'll certainly buy it and charge you a few thousand to ship it up there lol would be a good big baler tractor for you.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That 2WD 7600 is a really sharp unit. Like others have mentioned, is the heavier axle of the MFWD an advantage for what you intend to do with the loader?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

#1, like the HP, BUT, IDK about what your dealer support would be. With everything else being equal, I would pick the color of the dealership with the most knowledgeable service / parts managers (even though green service has a higher hourly rate in my area). 

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

r82230 said:


> #1, like the HP, BUT, IDK about what your dealer support would be. With everything else being equal, I would pick the color of the dealership with the most knowledgeable service / parts managers (even though green service has a higher hourly rate in my area).
> 
> Larry


 I have green support and a good Agco dealer, also have a neighbor that has a similar model agco tractor that has the diagnostics software for it.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That 2WD 7600 is a really sharp unit. Like others have mentioned, is the heavier axle of the MFWD an advantage for what you intend to do with the loader?


I've had two 2wd Deere tractors with loaders and never had major issues, I'm not mixing feed or tearing into silage piles or piling manure. I only use the loaders for stacking hay and piling cut brush. I do feel like I want the MFWD for plowing but that 2wd tractor does look cleaner.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I've had two 2wd Deere tractors with loaders and never had major issues, I'm not mixing feed or tearing into silage piles or piling manure. I only use the loaders for stacking hay and piling cut brush. I do feel like I want the MFWD for plowing but that 2wd tractor does look cleaner.


Couple hours in the shop with a buffer it'll look just like the other


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10850215/2001-new-holland-ts110

Here ya go!!!

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10620709/2011-new-holland-t5060


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10850215/2001-new-holland-ts110
> 
> Here ya go!!!
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10620709/2011-new-holland-t5060


Those look nice but I'm clueless when it comes to blue tractors. Are those models going to last another 4-6000 hours? I keep tractors a long time for the most part.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you don't need the extra traction of MFD under a loader, go 2wd. I realize that the 2wd axle is rated less but my guess is you will still spend more money on the MFD axle over time. I trashed an MFD hub on my loader last fall and will be spending at least $2500 just in parts to get it going again. My brother has a 2wd loader and has beat that front axle pretty unmercifully for over 8000 hours and I don't think he's put a dollar into it.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

So after more searching I found that there are a few newer tractors which roughly fit my criteria so I am adding them to the list to consider as well. These still have a bunch of hours on them but they are 10-18 years newer than the other tractors I was considering.

2004 JD 7320

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17293177/2004-john-deere-7320

2008 JD 6430

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10784427/2008-john-deere-6430

2009 JD 7130

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17652119/2009-john-deere-7130

2009 JD 7230

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10647255/2009-john-deere-7230


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I get the feeling you want a John Deere.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A 7230 is a fine machine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I get the feeling you want a John Deere.


Of course he does this is Deere country!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Of course he does this is Deere country!


Lol, He don't want no stinkin "off brand" tractor ..... Easy boys, just funnin ya'.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Of those last group, the 7230 strikes my fancy....new rubber, would rather it had cast rears and corner post exhaust, but that's a fine tractor.....I think the 6430, while a great tractor, is borderline on your hp requirements, may want to stick to "7 series" 6cyl engine choices....


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Man I looked that 2wd 7600 and started contemplating how I could get enough out of the 4030 to trade up. Then I looked at the last milk check and quit that.lol. The 7600 gets my vote, sharp unit and it's hard to beat a 2wd for hay work. Good luck with whichever one you choose.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I get the feeling you want a John Deere.


I have a whole drawer of green underwear when it comes to tractors lol. I'm not against the Agco but I'm butting heads with my dad on it because he thinks it's too big for our operation and I'm beginning to agree.

When it comes to hay equipment I follow a stoplight procedure. Red cutters, yellow rakes, green balers. ????


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I have a whole drawer of green underwear when it comes to tractors lol.


Almost made a smart a$$ remark about 'Depends', :lol: (if your are of a certain age you might get where I might have been headed) but thought let's keep this thread on track.

Your Dad thinks you would have 'too much' power, is that possible?? Have to admit I didn't look at the difference of HP on the models you are considering.

Larry


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lmao I'm a little young for those. It's not so much too much horsepower is he thinks it will be too big and clumsy with a loader being that it has a power shift. He also likes the tractors to be Deere because brand specific Hydraulic and engine oils cross over and we can get parts for everything in the same place. He wants a loader on every machine we have which makes sense when we move a lot of hay or have one machine down. It's also a 160 HP/145pto machine which is over kill for what we do 13' moco and '15 shredder is the most demanding things it'll do.


r82230 said:


> Almost made a smart a$$ remark about 'Depends', :lol: (if your are of a certain age you might get where I might have been headed) but thought let's keep this thread on track.
> 
> Your Dad thinks you would have 'too much' power, is that possible?? Have to admit I didn't look at the difference of HP on the models you are considering.
> 
> Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> It's also a 160 HP/145pto machine which is over kill for what we do 13' moco and '15 shredder is the most demanding things it'll do.


A JD 946 (13' cut) calls for 100-150HP PTO. 145HP with my alfalfa and hills (and ability to cut at 9-10MPH) would be a good match up, but that's MY area.

Larry


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm running a DCX131 CIH with a Jd 6405 currently mower calls for 90 pto HP and I'm pushing 85 with that tractor. Trying to get a tractor with about 110-125 pto HP that's still small enough I can haul it easily and run a loader on it. Just went and looked at a 7320 that looked great online but looked at in person and tractor has not been taken care of.


r82230 said:


> A JD 946 (13' cut) calls for 100-150HP PTO. 145HP with my alfalfa and hills (and ability to cut at 9-10MPH) would be a good match up, but that's MY area.
> 
> Larry


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

For the money the 2wd 7600 would be my first choice but it is a jockey tractor and one from my area so I would not consider it if it was me. the other tractors are all front assist and for haying I see no benefit other then resale.I have a 7400 2wd and it would have no problem with a 13' discbine 16' probably but might to gear down. The 7410 would work for me would hardly use the front assist could not tell from add if was a dealer or jockey for sure good luck


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The 7600's are the only ones you listed that will handle a 16' mower the way you want it to. I like the 2wd one.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Another good option, a 4455. Best tractor John Deere ever made.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

4455 is a good tractor but the 4020 made deere what it is today at the time it combined HP and mobility that nobody else could match. IH had more HP with 1206 oliver had the 1800 close but not as reliable, AC had the 190XT never mind,massy had 1100 series not bad but clumsy.I have owned both 1800 Oliver and 2 190XT's why I bought the second 190XT I will never know.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Beav said:


> For the money the 2wd 7600 would be my first choice but it is a jockey tractor and one from my area so I would not consider it if it was me. the other tractors are all front assist and for haying I see no benefit other then resale.I have a 7400 2wd and it would have no problem with a 13' discbine 16' probably but might to gear down. The 7410 would work for me would hardly use the front assist could not tell from add if was a dealer or jockey for sure good luck


Why not tractors from your area? These northern machines seem to be way cleaner for the price than I can find down south. The 7410 is at a jockey which I have been informed has a terrible reputation and not to purchase anything from him.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I know those are good but my dad doesn't want to buy a tractor that old. I don't have a problem with it but something bothers him about having a 35 year old tractor. I've also started looking at 7520's even though they're more expensive.



Colby said:


> Another good option, a 4455. Best tractor John Deere ever made.


4020 is waaay too old for me, doesn't matter how good it is it's just too old.



Beav said:


> 4455 is a good tractor but the 4020 made deere what it is today at the time it combined HP and mobility that nobody else could match. IH had more HP with 1206 oliver had the 1800 close but not as reliable, AC had the 190XT never mind,massy had 1100 series not bad but clumsy.I have owned both 1800 Oliver and 2 190XT's why I bought the second 190XT I will never know.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

4455 just 2-4 years older than the 7600. I believe the 7600 is what replaced the 4455 but don't take me word for that


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Colby said:


> 4455 just 2-4 years older than the 7600. I believe the 7600 is what replaced the 4455 but don't take me word for that


Tractor Data says the Jd 8100 replaced it. Unfortunately the used market is super tough on those old tractors right now. For the price of a low hour 4455 (50K) I can get a 2007 JD 7520 MFWD with loader and 3500 hrs. Leaning toward the newer tractors right now. Hard to find a bargain on 90's tractors, people are asking more than the original MSRP was and the machine has 5000 hrs.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Tractor Data says the Jd 8100 replaced it. Unfortunately the used market is super tough on those old tractors right now.


Easier to work on is one reason IMHO.

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm thinking much easier, and less do dads to break. I'm a fan of the 55 series.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

The 7000 series and the 55's are a whole lotta iron to hang onto the front end of the stable of equipment that you currently own.

I gathered that you have plans to upgrade your disc size and mower-conditioner at some point as well.

I'll be contrary.. In your Dad's camp.

How about a 6530? Or something in that range?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

It's really not all that much. In our heavy black clay you need some serious hp to pull any kind of tillage. The 6405 I have struggles with my current mower conditioner and a 6430 only barely satisfies the requirements of it. This move is with future expansion in mind, like a 21' disc and a 16' mower conditioner and I would like to have enough horsepower to spare that i'm not killing the tractor. Plus, for the price difference I might as well jump into a 7000 compared to a 6430. 6520/6530 are English marketed tractors and not available in the United States.



2ndWindfarm said:


> The 7000 series and the 55's are a whole lotta iron to hang onto the front end of the stable of equipment that you currently own.
> 
> I gathered that you have plans to upgrade your disc size and mower-conditioner at some point as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A 7520 would be ideal for you. More HP the better.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I was not talking tractors from my area I was talking about jockeys in general and 7600 was at one that I have heard is not good.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Beav said:


> I was not talking tractors from my area I was talking about jockeys in general and 7600 was at one that I have heard is not good.


Oh i gotcha I just didn't understand what you meant. I appreciate the heads up before I make a trip 850 miles. That's kinda why I was posting on here first to see if I could get any buyer bewares.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

This one looks pretty clean to me other than maybe needing tires.



Colby said:


> A 7520 would be ideal for you. More HP the better.


http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17495589/2007-john-deere-7520


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I know of a 4640 and a 4840 at the same place in Joliet Il look on Chicago Craig's list They have been for sale for a long time. I have seen them from the road and look clean and are priced in the 20K range. Might be worth a phone call


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I appreciate it. My baler and shredder are both 540 pto though so really have to have a tractor that has 540/1000 both.



Beav said:


> I know of a 4640 and a 4840 at the same place in Joliet Il look on Chicago Craig's list They have been for sale for a long time. I have seen them from the road and look clean and are priced in the 20K range. Might be worth a phone call


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure how the power quad transmission works on the Deere's but the CaseIh 5140 Maxxum here has power shift and everyone here seems to like that option.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Power quad has four ranges, each range has four speeds that you can power shift up or down. Advantage the Deere has is the left hand reverser for loader work. I also went to look at the Agco machine and it was just too large for me frame wise. It felt big and clumsy compared to the 7000 series Deere.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Power quad has four ranges, each range has four speeds that you can power shift up or down. Advantage the Deere has is the left hand reverser for loader work. I also went to look at the Agco machine and it was just too large for me frame wise. It felt big and clumsy compared to the 7000 series Deere.


No matter the tractor brand, don't even consider a tractor without left hand reverser for loader work....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have only owned one small Deere tractor, so I have only a little first hand experience. My mechanic and I were talking while fixing my Meyer spreader about your situation. He has been fixing farm machinery for 40+ years and works on ALL brands. He thinks Deere makes great tractors, but when they break, they are considerably more expensive to fix. He cited about 10 examples which kind of made me think about your situation.

You are buying a tractor that is more likely at the age of needing repairs.

His .02 c. of advice.

On the "size" of the AGCO: the duals could be removed and set aside for spare back wheels/tires when you get a flat. Maybe the duals make it feel big to you? Is your operation likely to grow in size? I find every tractor I buy seems "too big" when I'm buying it, then it's "too small" within about a year after purchasing. I know you mentioned the frame size, too. Big frames are very stable.

My .02c worth of advice.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

The thing is as I sprig Bermuda grass over the next three years I'm gonna need to do less and less tillage and I hate to have a big heavy tractor like that and only use it to cut hay. I don't have any plans to go to a big square because there is very little market here for them. I've learned that they're all expensive to fix but there are some of these deeres that go 8-10,000 hrs without a major repair needed. Talked some more to my Neighbor that has two of these agco/Massey's has replaced injection pump at 3500 and 7000 hrs on both tractors at a cost of $3200 apiece. Plus what he uses it for is pulling a big square baler for some alfalfa and straw and then they pull big heavy discs. He won't cut hay with them because he said if it's the least bit wet they will leave ruts. Their hay cutting tractors are more similar size to the 7000 deeres, Massey 5465's and the like. He agreed that the Agco was too large for a general hay tractor and they didn't put a loader on theirs.

My focus is quickly moving toward small squares and I just won't have a use for a tractor without a loader.

You oughta buy that agco to replace your JCB man it'll make you a great big baler tractor.


JD3430 said:


> I have only owned one small Deere tractor, so I have only a little first hand experience. My mechanic and I were talking while fixing my Meyer spreader about your situation. He has been fixing farm machinery for 40+ years and works on ALL brands. He thinks Deere makes great tractors, but when they break, they are considerably more expensive to fix. He cited about 10 examples which kind of made me think about your situation.
> You are buying a tractor that is more likely at the age of needing repairs.
> His .02 c. of advice.
> On the "size" of the AGCO: the duals could be removed and set aside for spare back wheels/tires when you get a flat. Maybe the duals make it feel big to you? Is your operation likely to grow in size? I find every tractor I buy seems "too big" when I'm buying it, then it's "too small" within about a year after purchasing. I know you mentioned the frame size, too. Big frames are very stable.
> My .02c worth of advice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> The thing is as I sprig Bermuda grass over the next three years I'm gonna need to do less and less tillage and I hate to have a big heavy tractor like that and only use it to cut hay. I don't have any plans to go to a big square because there is very little market here for them. I've learned that they're all expensive to fix but there are some of these deeres that go 8-10,000 hrs without a major repair needed. Talked some more to my Neighbor that has two of these agco/Massey's has replaced injection pump at 3500 and 7000 hrs on both tractors at a cost of $3200 apiece. Plus what he uses it for is pulling a big square baler for some alfalfa and straw and then they pull big heavy discs. He won't cut hay with them because he said if it's the least bit wet they will leave ruts. Their hay cutting tractors are more similar size to the 7000 deeres, Massey 5465's and the like. He agreed that the Agco was too large for a general hay tractor and they didn't put a loader on theirs.
> 
> My focus is quickly moving toward small squares and I just won't have a use for a tractor without a loader.
> 
> You oughta buy that agco to replace your JCB man it'll make you a great big baler tractor.


OK, I was thinking you were running a big baler now or in the future.

Yes that AGCO is a nice looking tractor and a nice deal.

Little low on power compared to my JCB (200HP). Wouldnt want to go smaller than that with the hills we have. 160 HP not enough for much more than flat ground.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I would love to because I feel like we could bale a lot more in a shorter time frame and put more under a barn but the cow guys here aren't set up to feed anything but round bales. The high dollar hay here is Bermuda in a 14x18x34" bale sold to horsey people, and that's the direction I'm headed to make more money.

Didn't realize that thing had 200 HP packed into it. Did you ever find a baler to put behind it?


JD3430 said:


> OK, I was thinking you were running a big baler now or in the future.
> Yes that AGCO is a nice looking tractor and a nice deal.
> Little low on power compared to my JCB (200HP). Wouldnt want to go smaller than that with the hills we have. 160 HP not enough for much more than flat ground.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Yeah I would love to because I feel like we could bale a lot more in a shorter time frame and put more under a barn but the cow guys here aren't set up to feed anything but round bales. The high dollar hay here is Bermuda in a 14x18x34" bale sold to horsey people, and that's the direction I'm headed to make more money.
> 
> Didn't realize that thing had 200 HP packed into it. Did you ever find a baler to put behind it?


Factory it's 188HP at the crank, but previous owner said he turned it up a little, but nothing crazy. Said it dynoed ~185HP at the PTO. I believe him. Its got a lot of power in that 5.9 Cummins!!

I think I'm going to wait another 1-2 yrs for the big square baler. I need to pay down all my equipment before I take on a baler payment. At that point I may be looking at a Case-IH Puma or a MF or any good 200HP tractor.

Even if I switch, I think I will continue to make round bales if the big square goes down and to keep selling to RB customers.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Saw a 2012 JD6125R MFWD with all new tires and TLS suspension, 3900hrs - asking $57K. In the Ag paper - Capital Press.

Might not have to look at "only" 15-20 year old iron. Probably has DEF, though or maybe just EGR.

But, it's the R model... You'll be baling hay in flip-flops!

This one is right next door - http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17772477/john-deere-6125m


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

So after going to a couple auctions and coming back with a sour taste in my mouth I am looking at leasing options through John Deere. They're looking pretty competitive compared to buying because I'm trying to keep my debt ratio lower and having a hard time finding a clean 7000 series Deere that I can afford.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Guessing you'll work some bigger iron for field prep, etc. and then after getting everything sprigged in you'd turn that tractor back..?

Then settle back to operating with a smaller-frame tractor - 125hp?

Could you work a deal with a neighbor to get your heavy, dirt work done?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Guessing you'll work some bigger iron for field prep, etc. and then after getting everything sprigged in you'd turn that tractor back..?
> 
> Then settle back to operating with a smaller-frame tractor - 125hp?
> 
> Could you work a deal with a neighbor to get your heavy, dirt work done?


Looking at a 6140/6150m which are about 115-125 hp at the pto. The buyout option at the end is looking pretty good at the end of the lease but I always have the option to drop it if I'm tired of the machine after 3k hrs.

I feel like this is a decent sized tractor if I were to keep it after the lease is up. 
I've tried to get a couple people to plow for me but they're busy on their own stuff and were willing to do it but it wasn't on a schedule I could work with.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you ever get a tractor worked out? If you are still looking at getting a new one, you might check out your local Farm Credit. Here they do lease options for buildings and equipment that are pretty good. I was going to do one to build a barn, but ended up getting a loan from them to buy some land with a nice barn already on it right down the road from me.


----------



## Southern_wind_farm (Mar 12, 2017)

My banker was piss when I bought our John Deere 7610. He told me that I should have run it by him first. So i open another account with another bank. Unless your banker is the wife that a whole different ball game. Had a friend owned a JD 6430 added a chip so he could get more hp and had nothing but problems. They are not bad little hay tractors.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

We actually just inked a deal today on a Challenger Mt515D which is 135pto horsepower 2014 model 4wd with a loader and only 496 hrs should be a real nice tractor. Has a self leveling loader and a 16spd power shift and has lots of nice features.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Looks sharp. Good luck!


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a good looking tractor. Congratulations!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Southern_wind_farm said:


> My banker was piss when I bought our John Deere 7610. He told me that I should have run it by him first. So i open another account with another bank. Unless your banker is the wife that a whole different ball game. Had a friend owned a JD 6430 added a chip so he could get more hp and had nothing but problems. They are not bad little hay tractors.


I don't think I would try the chip in my tractor.......just get a bigger one, in his case a 7430


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a nice looking unit McDonald.....hope it gives you years of trouble free service.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love it! 
Is it full powershift? 
Mind telling us what you gave for it?
I really had come close to a deal on a Challenger. Thought it was a great tractor.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

It is full power shift, gave $69,000 for it which I thought was decent considering it's almost brand new.

I like the tractor, it has a lot of great features that put it on par with a John Deere. I'm hoping it will be a good machine.


JD3430 said:


> Love it!
> Is it full powershift?
> Mind telling us what you gave for it?
> I really had come close to a deal on a Challenger. Thought it was a great tractor.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats! Looks like a great tractor! Powershift, buddy seat, triples, and only the 2nd oil change! At $69K sure makes these new tractor MSRP's look goofy!


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I looked at some Deere tractors optioned similarly (M series) and with the same amount of hours were going to be anywhere from $85-100k and I just decided to giv Challenger a try. So far the sales team has been great to work with, salesman even offered to take me to look at this machine and ended up driving me 3 hours so I could see it in person which was very nice. Went to Deere and all the salesmen ignored me because I'm young.

Locals around here talk crap about these machines but nobody has ever owned one and I've been impressed with the dealer so far.



2ndWindfarm said:


> Congrats! Looks like a great tractor! Powershift, buddy seat, triples, and only the 2nd oil change! At $69K sure makes these new tractor MSRP's look goofy!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Went to Deere and all the salesmen ignored me because I'm young.
> Locals around here talk crap about these machines but nobody has ever owned one and I've been impressed with the dealer so far.


You must have missed the front kiosk at the larger Deere dealerships... There's a cute blonde (usually, might be a brunette someplaces) that asks you how much you plan on spending... Then she gives you a price sticker for the sales staff to take note of...

If your'e a " less than $100K customer" you have to pay for any coffee you might drink and the sales people will only talk to you if you're buying lunch.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2ndWindfarm said:


> You must have missed the front kiosk at the larger Deere dealerships... There's a cute blonde (usually, might be a brunette someplaces) that asks you how much you plan on spending... Then she gives you a price sticker for the sales staff to take note of...
> 
> If your'e a " less than $100K customer" you have to pay for any coffee you might drink and the sales people will only talk to you if you're buying lunch.


What dealership was that?.....I have been to several here in TN and a few in the corn belt but I never got a sticker.....or saw the blonde. Lots of people judge folks by their appearances....like what happened to McDonald with his youth, but that is the fault of the individual and not the dealership(a costly error by that bubba). Most everyone who has 10 or more employees are going to have 1 or 2 that could be better people or do a better job....but, that is the disgusting society we live in today....it's ok to be crass or rude or lazy or a pervert.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> You must have missed the front kiosk at the larger Deere dealerships... There's a cute blonde (usually, might be a brunette someplaces) that asks you how much you plan on spending... Then she gives you a price sticker for the sales staff to take note of...
> 
> If your'e a " less than $100K customer" you have to pay for any coffee you might drink and the sales people will only talk to you if you're buying lunch.





Vol said:


> What dealership was that?.....I have been to several here in TN and a few in the corn belt but I never got a sticker.....or saw the blonde. Lots of people judge folks by their appearances....like what happened to McDonald with his youth, but that is the fault of the individual and not the dealership(a costly error by that bubba). Most everyone who has 10 or more employees are going to have 1 or 2 that could be better people or do a better job....but, that is the disgusting society we live in today....it's ok to be crass or rude or lazy or a pervert.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Lol that's pretty good windfarm. Yeah Mike they just didn't know I was prepared to spend $70,000 with them and I guess it's their loss. The Challenger has not been picked up yet, Lewis Ranch and I are going to go get it early next week but I will keep y'all updated as I put some hours on the machine may even make a few videos.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MFF,

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Vol said:


> What dealership was that?.....I have been to several here in TN and a few in the corn belt but I never got a sticker.....or saw the blonde. Lots of people judge folks by their appearances....like what happened to McDonald with his youth, but that is the fault of the individual and not the dealership(a costly error by that bubba). Most everyone who has 10 or more employees are going to have 1 or 2 that could be better people or do a better job....but, that is the disgusting society we live in today....it's ok to be crass or rude or lazy or a pervert.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I bought a low-bale count round baler last year. From a "smaller" chain dealership. They held the baler for me for 2+ months with no down money until I could haul it. My word - his word deal. They treated me like a $100K buyer.

Same trip, bought a small, 80 bushel pto manure spreader for my wife's horses. From a "big" chain dealership. They set it on the trailer and ran for the door like I had "leprosy" or somethin'! Granted, it was a very small sale for them. But, I was out there in 90+ degrees and friggin' 35-40mph winds trying to get my load configured and set. After an hour and a half, I wheeled down to the truck stop and had an ice tea to cool off and settle my frustration. A young trucker came over and finally helped me to get everything tarped over and strapped down.

I won't be dealing with those "big" boys on my next tractor... That's for sure!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

2ndWindfarm said:


> I won't be dealing with those "big" boys on my next tractor... That's for sure!


Large or small, with a rainbow choice of color, you can run into a questionable dealer. Bad apples don't necessarily have size or color in common. IMHO Worst part is they sometimes don't even know they just shot themselves in the foot, by letting a 'little' guy get away. I believe a lot of big guys may have been a little smaller at one time.

I know that I used a lot of baling wire, welding rods, acetylene, broken wrenches, busted knuckles and sweat equity for years, because the old pocket book wasn't as deep as it is today. The dealership's that took care of me then, get my business today.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2ndWindfarm said:


> I bought a low-bale count round baler last year. From a "smaller" chain dealership. They held the baler for me for 2+ months with no down money until I could haul it. My word - his word deal. They treated me like a $100K buyer.
> 
> Same trip, bought a small, 80 bushel pto manure spreader for my wife's horses. From a "big" chain dealership. They set it on the trailer and ran for the door like I had "leprosy" or somethin'! Granted, it was a very small sale for them. But, I was out there in 90+ degrees and friggin' 35-40mph winds trying to get my load configured and set. After an hour and a half, I wheeled down to the truck stop and had an ice tea to cool off and settle my frustration. A young trucker came over and finally helped me to get everything tarped over and strapped down.
> 
> I won't be dealing with those "big" boys on my next tractor... That's for sure!


Hmmmm....90°+ and they ran for the door?......sounds like it may have been Miller time. Wasn't on a Friday too was it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Vol said:


> Hmmmm....90°+ and they ran for the door?......sounds like it may have been Miller time. Wasn't on a Friday too was it?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nah... They din't run for the door...There was too many hours left... A fella could get all hot and dusty! 'Sides they had ta git back in to keep that A/C goin'!


----------

